# Gunzilla



## solardon (Mar 2, 2012)

Has anyone out there tried Gunzilla CLP? I bought some at a Michigan gun show in December and it seems to work well but I wondered if the hype that went with it was true or not.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

First time I've heard about it, but I love the idea with using it with a muzzleloader so you don't have to use water/oil with it. Cool stuff! Thanks!


----------

